

Zuckerberg obtains restraining order against alleged stalker - petethomas
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-obtains-restraining-order-against-alleged-stalker.html

======
sammville
Creepy!!

